# And you thought you only had to worry about people



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

> BROOKFIELD, Mass. (AP) - The bobcat that attacked a Massachusetts man and his nephew had rabies.
> 
> The Telegram & Gazette ( bit.ly/11f0LY7) reports that state lab results on the dead animal were announced at Tuesday night's select board meeting in Brookfield.
> 
> ...


http://start.toshiba.com/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=931

Probably never thought of this but it is out there.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

If the schumer really hits the fans packs of feral dogs will pose a problem.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes i heard this earlier and i feel very sad for those who were bitten.....


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Remember Old Yeller? Rabies used to be a yearly event "back in the day".


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

There were a lot more legal ways to deal with rabid animals back then, though.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It is still an annual event.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor Kitty he didn't have rabies his mouth was foaming from the bad taste of bitting Libs  

Sorry couldn't resist. I haven't checked lately to see but I think they were making a rabies vaccine that DOESN"T have to be given through the belly button. For these folks sake I hope that is reality. I know the process used to be a whole bunch of BB shots then it was reduced but thought I heard about it being made even less invasive. 

And yeah critters can git ya too. Ya gotta watch for the rabid ones especially. But if you crowd em too much perfectly OK ones can git ya too. specially if you are beeboppin around with your head up yer hiney.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have wondered about feral dogs and rabies in a SHTF world. Has anyone prepped for this, and if so, how?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

22s amd avoidance. Realy All I know to do since I won't have access to the serum.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Maybe the bobcat was on bath salts. By that I mean its actually a zombie virus that now has infected wildlife and will spread at an alarming rate. Im gonna go watch i am legend to prepare.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I have wondered about feral dogs and rabies in a SHTF world. Has anyone prepped for this, and if so, how?


Good fences & lots of ammo.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I have wondered about feral dogs and rabies in a SHTF world. Has anyone prepped for this, and if so, how?


Don't wait till SHTF, rabies is a reality today. As a child I was taught to recognize rabies and that was before "Old Yeller". The fur trappers around here use rubber gloves when they skin to protect from rabies. If you see any critter acting strangely kill it, report it, or at least avoid it.

The only means we have ever had to control rabies is to kill the critters we come across that are infected. We then need to destroy the carcass so other critters do not eat it and become infected. Today shoot the critter and report the incident immediately to the authorities. They will need at least the head to check for rabies but I think it would be safer to provide the entire animal. If a phone is handy it is probably best to let them retrieve the remains themselves.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not just the "dangerous" animals.... here is a story from North Georgia, about a rabid llama, no joke....

http://www.examiner.com/article/four-people-exposed-to-rabid-llama-northwest-georgia



> Several people in northwest Georgia have been exposed to rabies after coming in contact with a biting and spitting pet llama, state health officials confirm.
> 
> WRCB-TV reported Tuesday that a veterinarian was called to a house in Morganton on Dec. 28 because a llama was showing signs of aggression with the animal biting at itself, biting at others and spitting at one of its caretakers.
> 
> ...


RJ


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Had a close call when I was a kid, some freinds and I were staying a another friends house a few days, a raccoon came wandering into the yard just as friendly as could be so we played with it that day and asked if we could keep it in the basement that night, next morning the **** was just tearing up the basement, a sheriffs deputy came out and shot the critter, yup rabid! When I got older and learnd about rabies and what it could to people I have always marveld at that womans stupidity!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

RevJammer said:


> It's not just the "dangerous" animals.... here is a story from North Georgia, about a rabid llama, no joke....


Any mammal can get it. When I lived in Virginia, our neighbor had a rabid dairy cow. My vet told me that she had to euthanize a rabid horse one time.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd have to check but think I have heard of even snakes carrying it not sure if they catch it and carry, if they just get contaminated by biting other things or what the deal is there.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Good fences & lots of ammo.


Working on both!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We had a bobcat problem a few years back. Fish & Game wldnt do anything about it so I had my cousin trap it. He shot it, took it to the vet and it was rabid. Showed no symptoms at all, was just being a normal cat, I just didn't want it around the kids and FG wldnt relocate it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess thats why the old timers shot any nocturnal animal they ran across during the day. Take no chances! 

If we one day find ourselves in a remote, isolated, area or after the system has broken down and swift medical care just isn't an option any longer, what choice would we have.

The same precaution(s) would need to become second nature when doing anything that could result in a severe injury.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Poor Kitty he didn't have rabies his mouth was foaming from the bad taste of bitting Libs
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. I haven't checked lately to see but I think they were making a rabies vaccine that DOESN"T have to be given through the belly button. For these folks sake I hope that is reality. I know the process used to be a whole bunch of BB shots then it was reduced but thought I heard about it being made even less invasive.
> 
> And yeah critters can git ya too. Ya gotta watch for the rabid ones especially. But if you crowd em too much perfectly OK ones can git ya too. specially if you are beeboppin around with your head up yer hiney.


I think it's been awhile since they've given rabies shots in the belly button. Around 15 years ago I went through a set of rabies shots. The first shot was in the location of the bite (mine was down the length of my index finger- the worst pain I've ever felt in my life), while the rest of the shots were in my butt, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We have coyotes, they carry rabies like luggage!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an above ground "pond" in my front yard. 12' square and 3' deep. Covered with 2" of ice.

I got home last night and a raccoon is lying on the pond ice. My first thought it was dead. When I got closer ****'s eyes are open and breathing heavy. **** didn’t look injured or shoot (no blood) and fur was immaculate. Just laying on its side on the ice breathing heavily. I figured rabies and back off.

Check this afternoon and it was dead.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Having a brain cramp there was another disease running rampant through the **** and possums semi recently too but I can't remember right now. The laying there immaculate thing doesn't seem like rabies to me as they always seemed to be disheveled looking to me but I am not an expert.

maybe started with a d ? dang it it's on the tip of my tongue just can't spit it out driving me nutz


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Wild animals are an increasing problem in liberal states where they don't have the brains to remove dangerous animals that are close to town. Or even to get rid of an overpopulation of deer that are malnourished, diseased, and eat the food you're growing in your garden.

I saw some nature show on Alaska. There's a big city there where there are grizzly bears wandering into town on a regular basis. They just keep relocating them.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Having a brain cramp there was another disease running rampant through the **** and possums semi recently too but I can't remember right now. The laying there immaculate thing doesn't seem like rabies to me as they always seemed to be disheveled looking to me but I am not an expert.
> 
> maybe started with a d ? dang it it's on the tip of my tongue just can't spit it out driving me nutz


CWD chronic wasting disease? like what deer and elk herds are being exposed too?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ya know I dunno I may have been just plain wrong because my attempts to figure it out were thwarted either Im wrong or my googlefoo is not working, I did specifically check that and could find no correlation to raccoons with that, so I just dunno I must be mistaken.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

i believe it was back in the 70's where there was a study that found most of the skunks that were studied had rabies. It's not so hard to imagine when you consider their feeding habits.
Those living in the country already experience problems with "pets" that have been released in the country, perhaps because they have become too expensive. A friend tries to maintain acres for deer and birds. He is continually told, "It couldn't be our dogs, they never leace home!." After several such conversations with one woman, a shotgun was employed. The offending animals ceased to offend, followed by a short ride in a tractor bucket. A few weeks later the woman showed up enquiring about her dogs and was told a couple of dogs had been dispatched , but they weren't hers. She wanted to know how he knew they weren't hers. So, he told her she had said hers never left home.
As money gets tighter there will be many more animals released "humanely" into the countryside. Left fof others to deal with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My neighbors let their cats outside at night and this morning one of them was tangling with a possum well after sunrise. Same cat seems to try and get into my garage at night to sleep so I am keeping my airsoft pistol with me when I go down there. I'd rather not be ambushed by this cat if it has rabies or it having its next litter of kittens behind my dryer!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

better off with a ball bat I have severe doubts an airsoft gun will detter a rabies deranged cat or any other critter you need somthing that will break bones! I suppose suggesting they take the cat for treatment is not gonna happen?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> better off with a ball bat I have severe doubts an airsoft gun will detter a rabies deranged cat or any other critter you need somthing that will break bones! I suppose suggesting they take the cat for treatment is not gonna happen?


If the cat gets openly hostile to you, backup and separate yourself from it... call animal control. 911 will be able to send them if you cant find the number but they prefer emergency only calls.

smacking stray cats with a baseball bat because they are staking territory to hunt mice and try to sleep someplace warm is a little extreme in my opinion... but to each their own


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> better off with a ball bat I have severe doubts an airsoft gun will detter a rabies deranged cat or any other critter you need somthing that will break bones! I suppose suggesting they take the cat for treatment is not gonna happen?


I use metal bbs in the pistol. I wouldn't let the cat near me. The pistol is more to scare it off as it tries to make her way in our garage. Plus no one in the neighborhood knows I have the pistol. Everyone knows the cat's owners have an airsoft arsenal. If the cat goes to the vet for any injury or animal control for necropsy I'd be the last person to be accused of hurting the cat.

The cat belongs to the same idiots who think I'm a terrorist because I'm Arab. They refuse to get the damn cat fix even when a clinic offered to do it for free! They see any kittens as money makers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> If the cat gets openly hostile to you, backup and separate yourself from it... call animal control. 911 will be able to send them if you cant find the number but they prefer emergency only calls.
> 
> smacking stray cats with a baseball bat because they are staking territory to hunt mice and try to sleep someplace warm is a little extreme in my opinion... but to each their own


I still think cats should be indoor only in the city and barn cats in the country. This family lost one of their other cats when it was hit by a car right out front. We live facing a very busy main street! Stupid people.

But serves them right if this cat does get rabies from that damn possum!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OK then I see it is not an airsoft gun but an actual air gun. slight differences usually more power with the air gun airsoft is actually desinged to be shot at people without injury and use the 6mm plastic bb's. I was a little confused. Still if it comes near you and is "wrong" hit it hard and kill it if you can. No rabies for Grimm or ROO!!!! Maybe you should step up to a higher power air gun and thin the herd on your own  yeah I"m a little evil but somtimes neccesity calls for it'


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> OK then I see it is not an airsoft gun but an actual air gun. slight differences usually more power with the air gun airsoft is actually desinged to be shot at people without injury and use the 6mm plastic bb's. I was a little confused. Still if it comes near you and is "wrong" hit it hard and kill it if you can. No rabies for Grimm or ROO!!!! Maybe you should step up to a higher power air gun and thin the herd on your own  yeah I"m a little evil but somtimes neccesity calls for it'


The pistol takes the plastic pellets/bbs. I just bought myself some metal ones of the same size. It works well with the metal bbs. My husband shot himself in the leg with one to test it and had a nasty egg and bruise where it hit.

I keep some cans with ice in them in the freezer in the garage and am willing to throw them at the cat if she makes a run at me. A 16 oz soup can of rock hard ice should stop her. It might even kill her... Wouldn't want to kill her if I didn't have to.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I still think cats should be indoor only in the city and barn cats in the country. This family lost one of their other cats when it was hit by a car right out front. We live facing a very busy main street! Stupid people.
> 
> But serves them right if this cat does get rabies from that damn possum!


My cats are always indoor only, and I don't live in the city. We do get feral cats in the neighborhood, so I try to capture them and take them to the vet. He "fixes" them and checks for disease. Once "fixed", they are free to go on their way...and I will out food out for them in winter. If I find a opossum or other wild creature eating the food, out comes the .22cal


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The pistol takes the plastic pellets/bbs. I just bought myself some metal ones of the same size. It works well with the metal bbs. My husband shot himself in the leg with one to test it and had a nasty egg and bruise where it hit.
> 
> I keep some cans with ice in them in the freezer in the garage and am willing to throw them at the cat if she makes a run at me. A 16 oz soup can of rock hard ice should stop her. It might even kill her... Wouldn't want to kill her if I didn't have to.


If you are truly worried about rabid animals, I would get a .22 cal pistol, rifle, or at least a long handled cattle prod.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In a SHTF situation I would think everyone would kill all predators in their area to reduce competition for wild game animals and birds. That of course would include all dogs and cats.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> If you are truly worried about rabid animals, I would get a .22 cal pistol, rifle, or at least a long handled cattle prod.


Not really worried. Just concerned since this damn cat wants to be in my garage and this morning again messed with that damn possum!


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

You can get a rabies vaccination that is good for 20 years. DH was bit in the hand by a raccoon a few years ago & had to go through the treatment because the **** couldn't be found. He is a tough man, but said that those 1st shots almost brought him to his knees! The male nurse that gave them to him said that he & his brothers all got theirs when they young. The vaccines that you get are not as expensive & don't hurt as bad. We are seriously considering getting the vaccine for the boys and me. Out of the 5 hospitals within a 25 mile range, only 1 had the vaccines so you may have to call around. You can also check with your doctor. If they ask why you want it, tell them that you **** hunt and don't want to take the chance of getting bitten and have to go through the other shots!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cmgallman said:


> You can get a rabies vaccination that is good for 20 years. DH was bit in the hand by a raccoon a few years ago & had to go through the treatment because the **** couldn't be found. He is a tough man, but said that those 1st shots almost brought him to his knees! The male nurse that gave them to him said that he & his brothers all got theirs when they young. The vaccines that you get are not as expensive & don't hurt as bad. We are seriously considering getting the vaccine for the boys and me. Out of the 5 hospitals within a 25 mile range, only 1 had the vaccines so you may have to call around. You can also check with your doctor. If they ask why you want it, tell them that you **** hunt and don't want to take the chance of getting bitten and have to go through the other shots!


Great idea!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Not really worried. Just concerned since this damn cat wants to be in my garage and this morning again messed with that damn possum!


Shoot the opossum!!! Lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Shoot the opossum!!! Lol


I wish. It would make things easy.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Catch the cat and bring it to the humane society.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Catch the cat and bring it to the humane society.


I'd have to do it when the neighbors are not home. Which will be never cause the husband is a deadbeat who sits on the couch all day everyday.

To be honest I'd have no issues getting rid of that damn cat. She is making gardening hard as she thinks my pots are her outdoor litterbox. I have to keep them off the ground now. But if she'd let me pet her I'd have tossed her in a pillowcase and dropped her off 100 miles away by now.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tuna and acetomeniphen grind up the pills. mix with tuna serve daily for a few days. Supposedly works to ward off cats. Never tried it myself I live in the country and a pistol is quicker.


----------

